# Fleece, polyester or cotton?



## Smokie (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Ive read fleece is an ok material to use as has no threads to cause digestion problems.

Trying to buy some but theyre either 100% polyester, or the other end is
90% cotton 10% polyester.

What's best for in a rabbit cage?

Thanks a lot


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 29, 2014)

Any sort of cloth is alright as long as it is not silk, or stringy and comes apart easily. Just make sure that you keep an eye on your rabbit at first and you wash the cloth every day if your rabbit pees on it.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all of Bandit's fleece is polyester. If he was ingesting it I would probably take it away, but he only occasionally nibbles pieces off without eating them so it's not an issue. Either can cause problems if too much is eaten


----------



## Smokie (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you thats excellent


----------

